# Suche gutes und günstiges Android Smartphone



## alm0st (19. Mai 2011)

*Suche gutes und günstiges Android Smartphone*

Servus Jungs und Mädels,

ich bin aktuelle für meinen Bruder auf der Suche nach nem günstigen Smartphone mit aktuellem Android. Ich kenne mich leider in der Materie überhaupt nicht aus (Smartphones sind mir persönlich wayne), deshalb hoffe ich auf ein wenig Rat. Preislich sei gesagt er ist noch Schüler und umso günstiger, desto besser. Gibt es da irgendwelche erschwingliche Geräte derzeit? Oder wäre was gebrauchtes ne Alternative?

Grüße


----------



## Hagrid (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes und günstiges Android Smartphone*

Also gebraucht ist bei 'nem Smartphone eigentlich nicht so empfehlenswert, wegen Kratzern, vorherigen Bricks, etc... 
Wenn das Budget, ich nehme mal so bis ~200€ nicht übersteigen sollte, wäre das Wildfire evtl. eine Überlegung wert. 
HTC Wildfire Smartphone schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik (Günstig *&* aktuelles Android ist so ziemlich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.) 
Es kommt halt darauf an, was damit geplant ist, ob eher Social-Networking oder eher Musik oder eher Surfen oder eher Texten oder alles zusammen. Wie alt ist denn dein Bruder, wenn man fragen darf?

greetz 

P.S. Ich persönlich habe das LG GT540, hat 150€ gekostet und ist so ziemlich das günstigste, was es an Android-Smartphones überhaupt gibt. Dafür muss man aber auch Einsparungen bei Display, Updates und Prozessor sowohl als auch Arbeitsspeicher machen.


----------

